# Burton Ruler issues



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

First, I'm a total newb, been 3 times, 2 times with these boots.

They felt ok in the shop fitting them. last season boots so I got a good deal and figured I couldn't really go wrong with Burtons. Gave them time to form and took them out.

I ride regular. The right boot is a constant ache in the toe area. Loosen them, tight them, just doesn't feel good.

The real issue I had yesterday was with left. Almost out of nowhere it suddenly seems like I lose all toe response. It feels like when I stand on heel on the slope for a while the pressure from the toe turns it into a cavern around it so I lose my response going toe side. Can't believe that is really happening so am I just not understanding adjustments or something? It didnt start happening until after lunch.

Again, I don't really know much about boots in general, is there something obvious I'm missing?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Your boots are breaking in. Ride more and it won't be a problem.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Your boots are breaking in. Ride more and it won't be a problem.


Should I take them and have them heat molded? It would wearing them around the house help, or it's really the act of riding that will do it?


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Those Rulers are most likely body heat moulded. Total newb, happened after lunch... Probably just fatigue man. You feel great, but your legs stop doing what you want them to. Happens to me at about 5PM...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

booron said:


> Those Rulers are most likely body heat moulded. Total newb, happened after lunch... Probably just fatigue man. You feel great, but your legs stop doing what you want them to. Happens to me at about 5PM...


That kind of makes sense. My body playing tricks on me as what it feels like is happening doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

i have the same boots. 2013 rulers... they are great in my opinion. Lots of adjustability as far as foot pressure. The internal liner shouldnt be overly tight. If one spot starts getting numb or hurting just loosen that zone a little bit. 

The response out of mine is actually way more than I need since I'm still newer


----------

